
You can't really disable Google history - h91wka
https://twitter.com/dreamc0re/status/1016992101962313728
======
dvfjsdhgfv
It seems like a bug. Of course you can't force Google to remove these data
internally, but if they don't want to be sued, they have to hide them from the
users themselves. So it looks more like a bug from pre-GDPR times that will be
removed relatively quickly. Not to mention the caching issue: if you opted out
recently, the change might not be immediate.

~~~
h91wka
Full disclosure: yes, it's my tweet. I reposted it not for the sake of self-
promotion, but because I believe this may be important, and I am interested in
more attempts to reproduce this "bug". Regarding your comments: my history has
been disabled 2 years ago, and it had been guarding me from having unrelated
stuff in recommendations well enough. Few months ago I noticed that random
clicks on YT links started affecting my recommendations. So it's obviously not
a caching error, and it persists for noticeable time as well. Time when the
issue first happened doesn't correlate with GDPR either.

